# AMD verkauft weitere Immobilien



## matty2580 (28. November 2012)

AMD verkauft weitere Immobilien





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lone-Star (AMD’s Lone Star Campus / TBG Partners | ArchDaily)

Computerbase meldet in Berufung auf die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters, dass AMD den Lone-Star Campus in Austin/Texas verkaufen möchte.
Diese Immobilie ist eine der Hauptgeschäftsstellen von AMD.
Verkauft werden soll der Lone-Star an einen Investor, und danach von AMD für die kommenden Jahre geleast werden.
Bis Frühjahr 2013 soll das Geschäft mit dem Investor abgeschlossen werden.

In der Vergangenheit hat AMD schon einige seiner Immobilien verkauft, z.B. das Hauptquartier in Sunnyvale/Kalifornien, und eine größere Immobilie in der Nähe von Toronto/Kanada. Diese Immobilien wurden auch wieder von den Investoren mit langjährigen Verträgen geleast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD Headquater und AMD/ATI Headquater

 
Vermutlich stehen diese Verkäufe im Zusammenhang mit den letzten Aktionen von AMD.
Die Großbank JPMorgan Chase & Co soll für AMD alle Optionen ausloten, von Entlassungen, bis zum Verkauf von AMD selbst.
AMD zum Verkauf? US-Bank J.P. Morgan soll Optionen prüfen


persönliche Meinung: 
AMD versucht krampfhaft Geld locker zu machen. Die Immobilien zu veräußern und dann wieder zurück zu leasen wird kurzfristig helfen.
Langfristig gesehen sind diese Leasingverträge natürlich teurer. Etwas Ähnliches hatte Karstadt versucht.
Wie die Geschichte ausging, sehen wir ja heute....


Quellen:
AMD macht weitere Liegenschaften zu Geld - ComputerBase
die Bilder sind aus diesen Quellen:
AMD’s Lone Star Campus / TBG Partners | ArchDaily
http://media.glassdoor.com/m/15/amd-office.jpg
AMD Toronto office (ATI Headquarter) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


*Update 1*:

Am 26.03.13 wird das Geschäft mit dem Lone Star abgeschlossen werden.
AMD verkauft die Immobilie an den Investor, 7171 Southwest Parkway Holdings, für 164 Millionen US-Dollar.
Der Erlös liegt damit im unteren Bereich der Erwartungen.
Ursprünglich plante AMD ca. 150 - 200 Millionen Dollar für den Verkauf ein.
Hier wird also verkauft, selbst wenn der Preis nicht besonders gut ist.
Über einen Leasingvertrag mit 12 Jahren Laufzeit sichert sich AMD die Immobilie zur weiteren Nutzung.
Über diesen Vertrag gibt AMD keine Informationen preis.

Zusätzlich möchte sich AMD noch vom Building 3 trennen, was auch in Austin Texas liegt.
Das Personal dort soll danach an anderen Standorten arbeiten.

Quelle:
http://www.computerbase.de/news/201...sstelle-in-austin-bringt-amd-164-mio.-dollar/
http://www.amd.com/us/press-releases/Pages/amd-executes-purchase-agreement-2013mar11.aspx
http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-11/amd-macht-weitere-liegenschaften-zu-geld/


----------



## robbe (28. November 2012)

Hab wirklich ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl bei AMD. Wenn die verschwinden, gibt es gibt es sowohl im Graka, als auch im CPU Bereich ein Quasi Monopol für Nvidia/Intel. Und das wird die Verkaufspreise steigen und die Neuentwicklungen/Innovationen sinken lassen.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2012)

Eben eben. Karstadt hat es vorgemacht und sind kläglich gescheitert. 
Das ist nur ein Mittel um sehr kurzfristig Geld zu bekommen. Langfristig erhöht das die Schulden.


----------



## Adi1 (28. November 2012)

Jo, eine verzweifelte Aktion um kurzfristig an Kapital zu kommen.

Wenn man in der Vergangenheit schon so viel Kapital verbrannt hat, ist dass auch kein Wunder.
Wer investiert denn noch in diese Firma?


----------



## ImNEW (28. November 2012)

AMD tut mir irgendwie leid...


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. November 2012)

Auf lange Sicht kann es sich doch nicht rechnen, die eigene Immobilie zu verkaufen und dann zur Miete zu nutzen... das ist doch bescheuert.


----------



## GTA 3 (28. November 2012)

Das heißt, die Grakapreise dürften demnächst weiter fallen. )


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. November 2012)

Weil AMD so viel Kies zu verschenken hat, dass sie auf den einen oder anderen Taler verzichten können?


----------



## derP4computer (28. November 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht kann es sich doch nicht rechnen, die eigene Immobilie zu verkaufen und dann zur Miete zu nutzen... das ist doch bescheuert.


 Ich würde es bei meinem Haus auch gerne machen, natürlich nur gegen ein lebenslanges Wohnrecht ohne Mieterhöhung. 


> AMD verkauft weitere Immobilien


Das hat auch was Gutes an sich, so werde ich wenigstens zu Intel gezwungen.


----------



## Tiz92 (28. November 2012)

Naja, wenn sie denken dass ihnen das was bringt, aber AMD geht nicht unter.  Ihnen geht es schlecht, aber untergehen, nene.


----------



## TempestX1 (28. November 2012)

Jetzt ist auch klar wie Intel mit auf Mainboards aufgelötete CPUs und Nvidia mit falschen Versprechungen ihrer Grafikkarten zurecht kommen. Sobald AMD weg ist gibt es für die beiden einen Freifahrtschein die Kunden zu gängeln und abzuzocken.


----------



## sfc (28. November 2012)

Meine Stadt hat sogar ihre Kanalisation verscherbelt und least sie nun


----------



## Argonaut (29. November 2012)

die sollten sich was ganz besonderes einfallen lassen, der Kunde reagiert doch darauf , ansonsten sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## Kapii (29. November 2012)

Argonaut schrieb:


> die sollten sich was ganz besonderes einfallen lassen, der Kunde reagiert doch darauf , ansonsten sehe ich schwarz.


Die sind doch dabei. Stichwort: HSA

Der Jaguar SoC wird sich mit Sicherheit auch sehr gut verkaufen.


----------



## MARIIIO (29. November 2012)

Würde den Prozessor- und Grafikkartenkauf vereinfachen:

Da Budget meist bekannt, einfach die Intel-CPU-Liste aufrufen, schauen, welcher Prozessor am besten zum Budget passt, kaufen. Grafikkarte Analog. Das Lesen von Test und Vergleichen würde wegfallen, hier im Forum würden die "welche Grafikkarte soll ich wählen?"-Threads rapide abnehmen, und auch Intel und Nvidia müssten ihre Innovations- und Entwicklungsabteilungen nicht mehr auf Volldampf laufen lassen. Mit halb so vielen Mitarbeitern kommen die dann aus, und die Ersparnis an Lohnkosten können sie direkt am uns Verbraucher weitergeben. 

Fazit: Wenn AMD in Zukunft mal nicht mehr sein wird, beruhigt sich der Markt der Gaming-PCs und wir können mit sinkenden Hardware-Preisen Rechnen


----------



## Tiz92 (29. November 2012)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Würde den Prozessor- und Grafikkartenkauf vereinfachen:
> 
> Da Budget meist bekannt, einfach die Intel-CPU-Liste aufrufen, schauen, welcher Prozessor am besten zum Budget passt, kaufen. Grafikkarte Analog. Das Lesen von Test und Vergleichen würde wegfallen, hier im Forum würden die "welche Grafikkarte soll ich wählen?"-Threads rapide abnehmen, und auch Intel und Nvidia müssten ihre Innovations- und Entwicklungsabteilungen nicht mehr auf Volldampf laufen lassen. Mit halb so vielen Mitarbeitern kommen die dann aus, und die Ersparnis an Lohnkosten können sie direkt am uns Verbraucher weitergeben.
> 
> Fazit: Wenn AMD in Zukunft mal nicht mehr sein wird, beruhigt sich der Markt der Gaming-PCs und wir können mit sinkenden Hardware-Preisen Rechnen


 
Ehm nein, keine Innovation und Entwicklung = Fail für die Menscheit..


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, die Grakapreise dürften demnächst weiter fallen. )



Bevor sie dann stark ansteigen, weil man nur noch die Wahl zwischen Nvidia und Nvidia hat ;0)

Und die nächste Generation von Nvidia erscheint dann so ca. 2020.


----------



## wolflux (29. November 2012)

Entweder will AMD neu investieren oder sie müssen Kredite auffangen/Zinsen tilgen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. November 2012)

Das macht doch alles keinen Sinn. Die paar Taler, die sie kurzfristig dafür bekommen, kann sich AMD sparen. Die sollten sich lieber den Kopf über eine neue Architektur zerbrechen, als die Zeit mit ewig langen Mietverträgen zu vertreiben.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. November 2012)

Selbst wenn AMD wegfallen würde, würde INTEL stets weiterentwickeln um ihren eigenen Markt anzukurblen.
Evtl kauft ja Intel AMD auf, wäre auch eine Option


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn AMD wegfallen würde, würde INTEL stets weiterentwickeln



Frage ist nur, in welchem Tempo. Zu jeder neuen Konsolengeneration ne neue Grakageneration oder so...


----------



## Freakless08 (29. November 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn AMD wegfallen würde, würde INTEL stets weiterentwickeln um ihren eigenen Markt anzukurblen.


Warum? Wenn es nur noch Intel gibt braucht Intel granichts machen. Vieleicht mal eine neue CPU releasen mit 500 MhZ mehr aber sicherlich keine größeren Sprünge. Warum auch noch Geld in die Entwicklung stecken wenn es eh keine Konkurrenz dann mehr gibt welche übertroffen werden muss.


----------



## Sepulzera (29. November 2012)

So ein Unfug.
Was macht man, wenn man an einen gesättigten Markt Produkte verkaufen will?

Richtig, etwas neues entwickeln um neue Bedürfnisse beim Kunden zu schaffen.

--> Intel wird weiterhin innovativ bleiben.


----------



## matty2580 (29. November 2012)

Intel wird innovativ bleiben. Aber ohne AMD fehlt der Druck schneller zu entwickeln.
Bestimmt wird Intel, sollte AMD fallen, die Preisgrenze nach oben austesten.
Seagate und WD machen das ja auch, und haben leider Erfolg damit, wie man an den Aktienkursen sehen kann.

Die ideale Situation für uns Käufer wären mindestens 2 gleichstarke Konkurrenten, die sich gegenseitig antreiben.
Das haben wir über Jahre bei Nvidia und ATI so gehabt.

Die Gerüchte, dass es bald nur noch fest verlötete Intel-CPUs gibt, sind ein Vorgeschmack auf dass, was da noch kommen wird...


----------



## MaZe (29. November 2012)

Welche Innovationen?

Mir fallen spontan nur zwei Sachen ein, welche es in aktuellen Intel Prozessoren (Einheiten/Funktionen) gibt, die es nicht vorher schon bei der Konkurrenz gegeben hätte. In den letzten 10 Jahren.


----------



## nay (29. November 2012)

Diese Mythen um sinkende Innovation und Monopol haben mich doch mal dazu gebracht auf dieses Thema zu antworten. Wenn die Preise von Intel wirklich stark steigen würden und die Innovation tatsächlich gegen 0 gehen würde dann käme aber ganz schnell ein neuer Anbieter auf den Markt. Es gibt kein einziges Monopol ohne staatlichen Zwang.


----------



## matty2580 (29. November 2012)

Ein gutes Gegenbeispiel sind die Mineralölkonzerne. Wenige Anbieter teilen sich den Markt auf, und sprechen sich offensichtlich ab (Oligopol).
Alle wissen, dass die uns regelmäßig abzocken, zu Feiertagen und Ferienbeginn.
Die Politik selbst versuchte dagegen etwas zu machen, und hat dass Kartellamt aufgefordert das zu untersuchen.
Natürlich hielten die alle dicht, und wir werden fröhlich weiter abgezockt. Die deutsche Politik hat da ein Scheitern sogar offen eingestanden.

Seagate und WD haben drastische Preiserhöhungen nach der Flutkatastrophe gemacht.
Die Flut muss lange gedauert haben, bis heute? Wenn man sich die Preisentwicklung ansieht. 
Und dem Aktienkurs beider hat sie auch nicht sonderlich geschadet.

Innovation kann man unterschiedlich sehen. Kommt immer drauf an, was man von einer neuen Generation erwartet.
Intel richtet sich ja nicht nach den Gamern, sondern was sich gut verkaufen wird.

Neue Anbieter wird es für x86 so schnell nicht geben. Intel kann sich ja immer noch mit VIA herausreden.


----------



## nay (30. November 2012)

Kaufverträge sind auf freiwilliger Basis, Käufer und Verkäufer profitieren. Ich finde es da schwierig von Abzocke zu reden.

_So schnell_ wird gar nichts gehen, aber man sieht ja beim iPhone, dass die Konkurrenz nicht schläft. Apple hatte im Smartphonebereich auch mal das quasi Monopol aber zeitlich sehr begrenzt. Im IT Markt ist die Innovation so hoch wie fast nirgendwo. Ich sehe keine Probleme, sollte sich AMD aus dem CPU Markt zurückziehen.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. November 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Alle wissen, dass die uns regelmäßig abzocken, zu Feiertagen und Ferienbeginn.
> Die Politik selbst versuchte dagegen etwas zu machen, und hat dass Kartellamt aufgefordert das zu untersuchen. Natürlich hielten die alle dicht, und wir werden fröhlich weiter abgezockt. Die deutsche Politik hat da ein Scheitern sogar offen eingestanden.


Quatsch. Die Politik verdient doch dadurch erst richtig Kohle.
Der Großteil der Spritpreise sind doch die ganzen verschiedenen Steuern die noch dazu kommen und am Ende kommen dann nochmal 19% MwSt. auf die ganzen Benzinsteuern. Würde die Politik ernsthaft etwas dagegen unternehmen wollen dann würden sie selbst am eigenen Ast sägen.


----------



## matty2580 (30. November 2012)

@nay:
Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht...^^
Freunde nennen mich den "Gutmensch", weil ich versuche alles optimistisch zu sehen.

Nur bei dem Beispiel muss ich widersprechen. Benzin wird gebraucht, da dass Auto sonst nicht fährt. Von einer Wahl kann man da nicht schreiben.
Bei x86 ist das ähnlich. Es gibt Intel mit 84% Marktanteil, und AMD mit ca. 16%, VIA ist irrelevant.
ARM ist noch keine echte Konkurrenz für PC. Vielleicht wird das ARM mal werden? Also hat man auch hier keine wirkliche Wahl, sollte AMD wegfallen.

Einzige Hoffnung ist es, dass ARM irgendwann für den PC interessant wird. Noch ist das aber nicht absehbar.

@Freakless08:
Das stimmt natürlich. Ich meine aber die zufällig immer im gleichen Rhythmus auftretenden Preiserhöhungen der Mineralölkonzerne.
Das hat nichts mit den Abgaben zu tun, sondern mit Preisabsprachen und Raffgier der Konzerne.
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/k...-grund-fuer-spritpreis-rekord_aid_716916.html


----------



## crusherd (30. November 2012)

Bei x86 magst du recht haben. Betrachtet man aber die Prozessoren, die jährlich neu verkauft werden (14Mrd.), dann liegt ARM mit 7Mrd. Stück klar vorne.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Diese Mythen um sinkende Innovation und Monopol haben mich doch mal dazu gebracht auf dieses Thema zu antworten. Wenn die Preise von Intel wirklich stark steigen würden und die Innovation tatsächlich gegen 0 gehen würde dann käme aber ganz schnell ein neuer Anbieter auf den Markt. Es gibt kein einziges Monopol ohne staatlichen Zwang.



Was für ein Anbieter soll denn da so einfach aus dem nix kommen?


----------



## AnthraX (30. November 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht kann es sich doch nicht rechnen, die eigene Immobilie zu verkaufen und dann zur Miete zu nutzen... das ist doch bescheuert.


 
bescheuert keineswegs. AMD kämpft halt um Zeit. Auf viele Jahre gesehen machen sie Ddamit natürlich insgesamt ein Minus, aber vorerst gibt dadruch millionenspritzen. Das GEld wird wohl benötigt, sonst würde man diesen SChritt nicht gehen. Vielleicht erkämpft AMD damit die Zeit, neue Produkte launchen zu können. zu hoffen ist es ja


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. November 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht kann es sich doch nicht rechnen, die eigene Immobilie zu verkaufen und dann zur Miete zu nutzen... das ist doch bescheuert.


 
Eventuell lässt sich die Miete von der Steuer absetzen. Kenne einige Dienstleistungsbetriebe, die deswegen auch nur mieten statt kaufen



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was für ein Anbieter soll denn da so einfach aus dem nix kommen?


 
Wenn es keine Innovationen gibt, könnte irgendwann VIA wieder aufschließen. 

Oder IBM macht seine POWER Architektur X86er fit


----------



## matty2580 (1. Dezember 2012)

IBM hat leider keine Lust mit Intel zu konkurrieren. Und VIA ist einfach zu klein, um ein ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent für Intel zu werden.
Aktuell ist AMD die beste Option, auch wenn der Rückstand heute sehr groß erscheint.

AMD möchte sich mit den Verkäufen wohl etwas Zeit verschaffen, bis die Neuausrichtung wirkt?
Hoffentlich funktioniert diese Strategie....


----------



## Frontline25 (15. März 2013)

Ich sag nur Intel:
Einsteiger CPU = 1500 €
Mittelklasse= 8000€
High end =20000€


----------



## matty2580 (15. März 2013)

*Update 1*:

Am 26.03.13 wird das Geschäft mit dem Lone Star abgeschlossen werden.
AMD verkauft die Immobilie an den Investor, 7171 Southwest Parkway Holdings, für 164 Millionen US-Dollar.
Der Erlös liegt damit im unteren Bereich der Erwartungen.
Ursprünglich plante AMD ca. 150 - 200 Millionen Dollar für den Verkauf ein.
Hier wird also verkauft, selbst wenn der Preis nicht besonders gut ist.
Über einen Leasingvertrag mit 12 Jahren Laufzeit sichert sich AMD die Immobilie zur weiteren Nutzung.
Über diesen Vertrag gibt AMD keine Informationen preis.

Zusätzlich möchte sich AMD noch vom Building 3 trennen, was auch in Austin Texas liegt.
Das Personal dort soll danach an anderen Standorten arbeiten.


----------



## Techki (15. März 2013)

Ich hoffe für AMD das sie endlich ne super Neue Idee bekommen und damit wieder richtig Kohle machen


----------



## Ultramarinrot (15. März 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> So ein Unfug.
> Was macht man, wenn man an einen gesättigten Markt Produkte verkaufen will?
> 
> Richtig, etwas neues entwickeln um neue Bedürfnisse beim Kunden zu schaffen.
> ...


 
Ach pff, wieso was Neues entwickeln. Einfach relabeln und minimal verändern und aktuelle Spiele bei den "alten" Karten via Treiber bremsen :> (Das es mit den neuen Karten dann besser läuft liegt dann offiziell an den tollen "Neuentwicklungen") 

...


Ich hor dann einfach auf zu zocken 




Ganz davon abgesehen glaub ich nicht das Amd jetzt untergeht. Die statten fett die neuen Konsolen aus und machen gerade ordentlich Kohle flüssig damit sie an Stellen wo sie Potential sehen investieren können. Die Chancen die sie sehen sind so groß das sie bereit sind Geld auf solche Art und Weise locker zu machen. Sie machen ja nichtmal Schulden sondern arbeiten nur flexibel mit ihrem Kapital. Der vergleich mit Karstadt hinkt, die hatten auch keine Perspektive, genau wie Schlecker oder Woolworth. Bei denen war der Zug schon längst abgefahren.


----------



## Phoenicks (16. März 2013)

Naja; an der PS4 wird AMD nur sehr wenig verdienen da die Margen bei Konsolen äußerst gering sind und Nvidia vermietet Sony für die PS4 teure Lizenzen für Physx und Intel teure Lizenzen (Patente) für die Intel HD.
Nvidia generiert Kapital mit bestehenden Produkten und AMD muss stetig etwas neues auf den Markt bringen.
Nvidia arbeitet ja auch mit Sony zusammen, vor allem im Online Segment.
Es ist nicht so das Sony nun AMD geheiratet hat. Sony macht auf vielen Gebieten auch mit Nvidia gemeinsame Sachen. Zukünftig vor allem im Online Segment und dazu gehört auch Cloud Gaming. (Nvidia Grid).

Die PS4 wird sich zu Marktstart auf Grund des Preises sehr schlecht verkaufen und bis da AMD mal Gewinn sieht wird es noch Jahre dauern.
Sony hat AMD ja nicht ausbezahlt. Nvidia bekommt seine Lizenzen, aber AMD muss auf definitive Hardwareverkäufe warten und Vorproduzieren.

AMD hätte ATI nie kaufen dürfen, das war der Anfang vom Ende.

Intel und Nvidia verbrauchen wesentlich weniger Strom im Bezug zur Leistung und die Titan ist ausgelegt bis 1700 MHz mit Luftkühlung.
Daran sieht man welche Chips weiter entwickelt sind.
Nvidia limitiert im Moment die maximal anliegende Spannung um nicht zu schnell zu sein.
Mit einer Titan inklusive Volt Mod kommst du auf 20.000 Punkte in 3D Mark 11 und benötigst dafür nicht mal eine Wasserkühlung!

Die derzeitige AMD Technologie im CPU und GPU Bereich läuft am absoluten Limit.
Extrem hoher Stromverbrauch im Bezug zur Leistung.

Bin schon gespannt wann ein 50 Watt Intel schneller sein wird als eine 200 Watt AMD CPU... lange wird es nicht mehr dauern.

Schade das AMD so den Bach runter geht, die waren mal vor der ATI Übernahme richtig gut.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. März 2013)

Ah ja genau...  Andre Yang kühlt eine GTX Titan bei 1450Mhz mit LN2 weil man sie auch bis 1700Mhz mit Luft betreiben kann, ist klar...  
Andre Yang stellt neue OC-Rekorde mit vier Geforce-GTX-Titan-Grafikkarten auf



Und die PCGH Redaktion hat auf die GTX Titan unter Volllast heimlich von hinten mit nem Fön draufgehalten damit jeder denkt, dass sie unter Volllast über 80° warm wird.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ild-einer-geforce-gtx-titan-bei-volllast.html

Wenn du natürlich Nachweise für nen Gpu Takt unter Luftkühlung von 1700Mhz mit Voltmod liefern kannst würde mich das begeistern 

LG


----------



## AnthraX (16. März 2013)

Phoenicks schrieb:


> Naja; an der PS4 wird AMD nur sehr wenig verdienen da die Margen bei Konsolen äußerst gering sind und Nvidia vermietet Sony für die PS4 teure Lizenzen für Physx und Intel teure Lizenzen (Patente) für die Intel HD.
> Nvidia generiert Kapital mit bestehenden Produkten und AMD muss stetig etwas neues auf den Markt bringen.
> Nvidia arbeitet ja auch mit Sony zusammen, vor allem im Online Segment.
> Es ist nicht so das Sony nun AMD geheiratet hat. Sony macht auf vielen Gebieten auch mit Nvidia gemeinsame Sachen. Zukünftig vor allem im Online Segment und dazu gehört auch Cloud Gaming. (Nvidia Grid).
> ...


blödsinn... Erstmal zu deinen taktraten Andre Yang stellt neue OC-Rekorde mit vier Geforce-GTX-Titan-Grafikkarten auf

im grafikbeteich ist AMD super aufgestellt und sonwurden auch erst die APUs möglich. Bitte erst überlegen... Im Notebookbereich läuft es auch nicht sooooo schlecht für AMD. Der Trend zeigt momentan leicht nach oben. Und so btw. Natürlich wird AMD Geld erhalten für die produzierten cpus der konsolen. AMD baut die konsolen ja nicht  erkubdige dich erstmal ein wenig über Wirtschaft. Echt ganz schöner humbuk den du da los lässt. Zu welchem Preis sony die PS4 im Endeffekt verkauft ist deren Sache. AMD hat seine marge an den CPUs. Das die pro Stück vermutlich im einstelligen €Bereich liegt ist klar. Aber das mal hochgerechbet ergibt vermutlich schon eine stolze Summe. Man muss abwarten. Aber bevor du hier irgendwelche hanebüchenen Aussagen triffst informier dich doch bitte ein wenig.
.


----------

